# Some rarer cartridges in my collection.........



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Some of the rarer specimens in my collection:

.44 Smith & Wesson, loaded by Frankford Arsenal, 1871 design Martin "Folded Head" case.

.50 Remington Army, Martin primed, Frankford Arsenal design, 1871 vintage.

.44 Colt and Remington, Frankford Arsenal production.

.45 Colt, Frankford Arsenal Benet primed.

.42 Merwin Hulbert, Remington type commercial case.

.45 ACP, WW I vintage, made by Remington in Hoboken NJ.

.45 ACP with three stab crimp for M1917 revolvers.

.41 Long Colt, short case.

.41 Short Colt, long case.

.44 Rimfire, Colt & Henry


Interesting?

Bob Wright


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

And surely you have guns to shoot each of those, right? :-D


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I've never had a .50 Remington or a Merwin Hulbert. The only Remington Army I've ever had a chance to shoot had been converted to .401 Special. And the Merwin Hulberts wern't available for shooting.

Most of these cartridges are too expensive to shoot anyway.

And the most unusual .45 ACP I've ever shot was a Colt 1860 Army converted under the Richards-Mason pattern. The owner knew nothing about the gun's history, he inherited it from a father-in-law or a step-father, but he knew enough to load the cartridges with Pyrodex.

One of the more interesting guns I've had the priviledge of firing.

I have never turned down an invitation to shoot a handgun!

Bob Wright


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

That's neat stuff, got any pics. 


I need to look at Dads collection next time I'm up his way. He has a ton of 'different' stuff.


----------

